# El acento de un catalanoparlante cuando habla en ingles.



## panjabigator

He notado una cosa unica sobre espanoles en cuanto a sus acentos en ingles: ellos tienen una fuerte pronunciacion (pero no quiero generalizar aunque lo estoy haciendo) con la letra "j."  Por ejemplo, si alguna persona espanola dice /help/, me suena como si fuera /jelp/ segun la pronunciacion castellana.  Ojala que les quede claro lo que les estoy tratando de explicar hasta ahora.  

Quiero averiguar que pasa con los catalanoparlantes.  Como se hablan estas personas cuando ellos hablan en ingles?  Segun lo yo se (hasta ahora), la "j" de catalan suena como la francesa (la de frances).

Como es el acento de un catalanoparlante cuando habla en ingles?  Es lo mismo como los castellanohablantes o algo mas suave (es la palabra correcta?).  

Y como siempre, corregidme!


----------



## ildure

A título personal (puedo equivocarme)

Es la misma pronunciación en las 'j', básicamente. La 'j' catalana suena distinto, pero usamos el sonido 'j' castellano. Es el que nos enseñan, seguramente sea el más cercano al inglés.

Según recuerdo nos dijo una profesora 'nativa' de inglés, los catalanoparlantes tenemos un par de sonidos más en los que supuestamente podemos tener mejor pronuncia, pero no te sabría decir cuales :/


----------



## chics

Jello! Jow arre you!!!

...sí, sólo saludar se nos nota! También hacemos la H demasiado aspirada o realmente, como dices, directamente como una J castellana ¡sigh!.
Generalizando, claro.

En cambio, pronunciamos (generalizo) bien la J de _John_, las consonantes oclusivas a fin de palabra -como la T de _input_- la Z inglesa y tendemos a pronunciar las S de inicio de palabra más como una sola S que como la sílaba ES -como en el caso de la palabra _stop_-, aunque esto último depende del nivel de inglés del hablante, creo (del hablante catalán, el castellano dificilmente alcanza a saber pronunciarlo).

Seguro que también hay cosas que nos delatan como catalanes, también en castellano, y no lo notamos  , como tal vez alguna vocal muy cerrada, alguna L más marcada...


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja! Buenísimo castellano, chico!



panjabigator said:


> He notado una cosa única en los españoles en cuanto a sus acentos en inglés: ellos tienen una fuerte pronunciación (pero no quiero generalizar aunque lo estoy haciendo) con la letra "j".  Por ejemplo, si alguna persona española dice /help/, me suena como si fuera /jelp/ según la pronunciación castellana.  Ojalá que les quede claro lo que les estoy tratando de explicar hasta ahora.
> 
> Quiero averiguar qué pasa con los catalanoparlantes.  Cómo se hablan [estas personas] cuando ellos hablan en inglés?  Según lo que yo sé (hasta ahora), la "j" del catalán suena como la francesa (la del francés).
> 
> ¿Cómo es el acento de un catalanoparlante cuando habla en inglés?  Es el mismo de los castellanohablantes o algo más suave (es la palabra correcta? Creo que sí! ).
> 
> Y como siempre, corregidme!




Como dices, en catalán no tenemos el sonido de la J castellana [x], aunque lo hemos adoptado y cuando decimos palabras castellanas hablando en catalán que lo tienen, hacemos la J castellana. Como curiosidad, en la época de nuestros abuelos, a principio de siglo, más o menos, esto no pasaba, no sabían hacer la J castellana, y cuando utilizaban palabras como "jefe" decían "kefe", ya que [k] es el sonido más próximo a [x] en el sistema fonólogico catalán. De aquí viene la palabra "maco", que viene del castellano "majo".

Pero bueno, volviendo al día de hoy, como han dicho los compañeros, [x] es el sonido que conocemos que más se parece a la H inglesa, por lo que más o menos hacemos esto.

Para mí, la principal diferencia entre el inglés de un castellanoparlante y de un catalanoparlante (almenos los orientales) es la facilidad para hacer la "schwa". Nosotros también la tenemos y no tenemos problema para pronunciarla en inglés (si es en una A o una E! Si es en una U, por ejemplo, entonces te haremos la U!  ) También nos es más fácil con la SH y la J de "John" que decía Chics porque también son sonidos que tenemos.

En cambio,  cuesta mucho hacer las oclusivas sonoras finales (como decía Chics, las sordas no). La D se convierte sistemáticamente en T y la G en K y la B en P. Hace falta mucha práctica para conseguir hacerlo bien!  (yo aún no lo he conseguido, está claro...  )

Salut!


----------



## chics

Es cierto!

Tal vez la diferencia más clara es la pronunciación de *SH* -como en _sheriff _o _flash_- que existe en catalán como IX -como en _això_ i _peix_- y se pronuncia igual, por lo que no tenemos problema... en cambio los castellanohablantes no suelen saber pronunciarla (a no ser que aprendieran inglés desde pequeños) y hacen "seriff" y "flas".


----------



## ildure

chics, yo he oído castellanos de aquí, de los que no hablan catalán haciendo 'ch' en vez de 'sh' xD
Hacían unos 'CHerif' de campeonato.

Las 'd' de betulina a final de palabra, como todos los pasados 'regulares', no hay ******** de pronunciarla.... pero a que la 't' queda más mona?? 
Bueno, no, si es un sonido 'd' se puede hacer más o menos, pero los 'ded' sí que son casi imposibles...
Yo puedo decir 'enD' pronunciando la 'd', pero en 'enDED'... pronunciaría 'enDET' (creo que 'ended' no existe, pero es lo único que me viene a la cabeza... cojed un ejemplo con el 'DED' final y perdonad mi gran conocimiento de inglés :/ )


----------



## DrLindenbrock

chics said:


> tendemos a pronunciar las S de inicio de palabra más como una sola S que como la sílaba ES -como en el caso de la palabra _stop_-, aunque esto último depende del nivel de inglés del hablante, creo (del hablante catalán, el castellano dificilmente alcanza a saber pronunciarlo).


 
Hola,
esta consideración me ha llamado la atención... ¿por qué se pasa este? Me parecía que en catalán tampoco existieran (existían?  ) palabras con S + consonante al inicio de la palabra (¿me estoy equivocando?), entonces, por lo referido a su pronunciación, ¿los catalanoparlantes no deberían tener, generalizando, el mismo problema de los de habla castellana?

Ildure, "ended" sí existe  ...como es evidente, es el pasado del verbo "to end" y se utiliza sobre todo en expresiones como "we ended up doing something", "we ended up not going out"... perdonad, mi nivel en castellano no me permite intentar una buena traducción  ... Claro, puede ser utilizado también en lugar de "finished" pero este último me parece un poco más común.


----------



## ildure

Buenas,
DrLinderbrock "Por qué pasa esto" (es el único error en tu respuesta  ).

No sé porque pasa, pero probando... en 'Stop' quizás, en vez de pronunciar 'es' pronunciamos 'ss'... (alargamos el sonido 's' inicial en vez de empezar con la 'e') :/

Me sonaba haber dicho alguna vez el 'ended' y/o haberlo oído, pero escrito se me hacía muy feo y no estaba seguro jejeje, gracias por la confirmación


----------



## ernest_

Algunas características del acento catalàn:

VOCALES

- No distinción entre la "i" fuerte y la "i" débil: LEAVE y LIVE suenan igual. Esto es igual que el castellano.

- Tendencia a abrir demasiado la "e" (aunque es una pronunciación es más parecida a la inglesa que la "e" castellana).

- La "ae" (e.g. en TRAP, CAT, MAN...) no existe en catalán por lo que se tiende a sustituir por una "a" normal (igual que el castellano).

- Lo mismo con la "a" de CUT, STRUT...

- Lo mismo con la "a" de CAR, PART...

- Tendencia a abrir demasiado la "o" en LOT, NOT... (los castellano-parlantes hacen todas las "oes" iguales: LOT y THOUGHT).

- No distinción entre la "u" fuerte y la débil; GOOD y MOON se pronuncian con la misma "u" (igual que en castellano).

- Todas las vocales son cortas (igual que en castellano).

CONSONANTES

- Se pronuncian todas las "r".

- La "r" es fuerte (en inglés es aproximada).

- No distinción entre "b" y "v" (excepto en algunos dialectos).

- La "s" sonora se convierte en sorda en muchos sitios.

- En las consonantes silábicas (e.g. la "l" en BOTTLE) se inserta una vocal.

Y en general, una tendencia a pronunciar en función de la ortografía.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Moltes gràcies, Ildure  

Muy interesante, lo que nos ha explicado Ernest.
Casi todo se puede aplicar también al caso de los italianoparlantes. Sólo he marcado cuando no pasa lo mismo.  




ernest_ said:


> Algunas características del acento catalàn:
> 
> VOCALES
> 
> - No distinción entre la "i" fuerte y la "i" débil: LEAVE y LIVE suenan igual. Esto es igual que el castellano.
> 
> - Tendencia a abrir demasiado la "e" (aunque es una pronunciación es más parecida a la inglesa que la "e" castellana).
> 
> - La "ae" (e.g. en TRAP, CAT, MAN...) no existe en catalán por lo que se tiende a sustituir por una "a" normal (igual que el castellano).
> 
> - Lo mismo con la "a" de CUT, STRUT...
> 
> - Lo mismo con la "a" de CAR, PART...
> 
> - Tendencia a abrir demasiado la "o" en LOT, NOT... (los castellano-parlantes hacen todas las "oes" iguales: LOT y THOUGHT).
> 
> - No distinción entre la "u" fuerte y la débil; GOOD y MOON se pronuncian con la misma "u" (igual que en castellano).
> 
> - Todas las vocales son cortas (igual que en castellano).
> 
> CONSONANTES
> 
> - Se pronuncian todas las "r".
> 
> - La "r" es fuerte (en inglés es aproximada).
> 
> - No distinción entre "b" y "v" (excepto en algunos dialectos). este no
> 
> - La "s" sonora se convierte en sorda en muchos sitios. este no
> 
> - En las consonantes silábicas (e.g. la "l" en BOTTLE) se inserta una vocal.
> 
> Y en general, una tendencia a pronunciar en función de la ortografía. Definitivamente


 
Si os interesa, hay este artículo en la wikipedia italiana que trata de "la pronunciación italiana del inglés". http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronuncia_italiana_della_lingua_inglese
(creo que esté bien poner vínculos con wikipedia....no hay problemas de derechos reservados si, como estoy haciendo, cito la fuente... de toda manera, si no debía ponerlo, me excuso con el foro).

Fins la pròxima


----------



## jmx

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hola,
> esta consideración me ha llamado la atención... ¿por qué se pasa est*o*? Me parecía que en catalán tampoco *existían* palabras con S + consonante al inicio de la palabra (¿me estoy equivocando?), entonces, por lo referido a su pronunciación, ¿los catalanoparlantes no deberían tener, generalizando, el mismo problema de los de habla castellana?


Efectivamente, si dices una palabra aislada como "stop", el problema debería ser el mismo. Ahora bien, si dices la palabra en mitad de una frase, por ejemplo "at stop", ahí aparece una combinación de consonantes 'tst' que es muy normal para un catalanoparlante, pero no para un castellanoparlante. En general el catalán admite muchas más combinaciones de consonantes que el castellano. O que el italiano ¿ verdad ?


----------



## JollyJumper

Hola! Para comparar vocales en distintos idiomas es útil usar los _vowel charts_.

El vowel chart del alfabeto fonético internacional (IPA) está en la wikipedia en inglés, donde aparecen los principales sonidos vocálicos:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vowel_diagram

Después si se compara el vowel chart del inglés con el chart del catalán se observa que:

(vowel chart de RP): http://dialectblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/rp.gif
(vowel chart del catalán central): http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Catalan_vowel_chart.png

> La /i/ es prácticamente el mismo sonido, aunque éste se alarga en inglés británico (en inglés americano no se suele haber diferencia entre vocales largas y cortas.)
> La /ɪ/ no existe en catalán. Se usa /i/.
> La /u/ es la misma, aunque corta (igual que en Am.E.)
> La /ʊ/ no existe en catalán. Se usa /u/.
> La /o̞/ (transcrita como /ɔ/ en fonología inglesa) no existe en catalán. Se usa /ɔ/ (del IPA) o /o/.
> La /ɑ/ (redondeada) y la /ɒ/ (sin redondear) no existen en catalán. Se usa /ä/.
> La /ə/ es parecida, un poco más cerrada en catalán.
> La /ɜ/ no existe en catalán. Se usa /ɛ/, /ə/, /e/ o /i/.
> La /e̞/ (transcrita como /e/ en fonología inglesa) no existe en catalán. Se usa /e/ o /ɛ/.
> La /æ/ no está en catalán, se usa /ä/.
> Por último, el sonido /ɐ/ (en fonología inglesa se transcribe como /ʌ/) no se usa en catalán central pero sí está presente en el dialecto de Barcelona. Aquí la vocal neutra es más abierta que en otras zonas, a medio camino entre la /ə/ y la /ä/. Justamente coincide con el sonido /ɐ/ (IPA) o /ʌ/ (transcripción inglesa).

Esto es todo lo que sé, pero si entras en la descripción de cada sonido vocálico en la wiki te sale en qué idiomas y dialectos se usa, cómo se transcribe fonológicamente a esa lengua, etc.


----------

